# Combo limité à 4X ???



## a.k (2 Décembre 2002)

Dans un article récent du site  MaxFixIt , on peut lire ces quelques phrases :

*iBook 800 MHz CD-RW will not write at maximum speed; Workaround* 

_A large group of users are reporting that the CD-RW drives included with some of the newly shipping 2002 iBook models (officially referred to by Apple as the Opaque iBook 16 VRAM, and iBook 32 VRAM) are not capable of burning discs at full speed. Michael Kummer writes:_ 
_"On my new iBook 800 Mhz/12.1" LCD with a Sony combo drive, I am unable to burn CDs with more speed than 4x, not the promised 16x - under Toast the entries more than 4x are greyed out."_ 
_There are two flavors of combination DVD/CD-RW drives included with the new iBooks: a Sony CRX 820e and the Toshiba SD-R2212. Both drives are advertised to write CD-R discs at 16x speed, and CD-RW discs at 8x speed._ 
_The problem seems to affect both drive models, disallowing Toast to burn at any speed higher than 4x, in either CD-R or CD-RW mode. Disc read speeds do not seem to be affected._ 

*UPDATE:* _We have confirmed a workaround that applies to at least some iBooks. MacFixIt reader Jason found:_ 
_"It is all a matter of when and how you insert the disc. If I insert the CD at the last minute and then hit record while the drive is still spinning up, I can select the 16X speed in Toast. Otherwise, I am limited to 4X."_ 
_Apparently, inserting the media only a few seconds before pressing "Burn" bypasses the media speed check in Toast, and allows the burn speed to be set at 8X and 16X instead of the 4X speed, to which a number of new iBook owners are limited.
_ 
_Feedback on this issue? Drop us a line at ]late-breakers@macfixit.com._mailto:late-breakers@macfixit.com.[/i 

Si certains ne parlaient pas anglais, çà veut dire que plusieurs utilisateurs témoignent qu'ils ne peuvent pas graver à plus de 4X (au lieu de 16X) avec leur combo inclus dans les tous nouveaux iBooks en utilisant Toast. Ils précisent néanmoins que s'ils insère le cd vièrge juste avant d'appuyer sur le bouton "Graver", ils arrivent à graver en 16X.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer/infirmer ?

A.k.


----------



## Sir (2 Décembre 2002)

Tous ne peux etre parfait


----------



## Jetsurfer (2 Décembre 2002)

Effectivement, ces propos étaient tenus déjà dès les premiers jours ou les nouveaux iBooks étaient livrés dans les forums de MacNN.
Vaut il mieux prendre un graveur externe, mais quid alors de la portabilité.


----------



## Emeric (2 Décembre 2002)

Je n'ai pour l'instant jamais rencontré ce pb avec le combo de mon ibook 14". Je grave en x16 avec Toast sans souci. A priori, le pb ne semble pas survenir sur tous les ibook et peut de plus être contourné avec la manip indiqué sur Macfixit. Le pb ne doit donc pas être sérieux et sera certainement corrigé via une prochaine update.


----------



## Jetsurfer (2 Décembre 2002)

voilà une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## ederntal (2 Décembre 2002)

moi avec mon 12" 800 combo c'est 16x aussi


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2002)

J'ai le même pbm avec mon graveur externe donc je crois que c'est plutôt le logiciel qui est en cause.


----------



## Rapinel (18 Janvier 2003)

j'ai le probleme avec mon ibook 700 avec graveur SONY


----------



## Filou53 (21 Janvier 2003)

Le sujet a été récemment abordé par Mac Steph dans ce même forum (278932).
Par ailleurs j'ai lu dans le SVM 146 de janvier 2003 que le problème semblait limité au graveur Sony (ce qui est contredit dans le sujet lancé par Mac Steph)
Que faut-il croire ?


----------



## Ricky (26 Janvier 2003)

Mon iBook 800 indique bien 16x sur Toast, mais la comparaison avec mon G4 qui grave en 8X, me fait penser qu'il grave en 4x. Car le temps de gravure est beaucoup plus long sur mon iBook que sur mon G4.

Je n'ai pas fait de teste en gravant directement à partir du bureau.


----------



## mac_steph (26 Janvier 2003)

Mouais, ben c'est pas gagné, car j'ai vu sur le support Apple que le problème est connu (en fait ils ne le considèrent pas comme un problème)... ces graveurs ont un procédé qui analyse le bon équilibrage du CD (balancing ?) et qui baisse automatiquement la gravure à 8x ou 4x... j'ai passé une demi heure hier soir pour constater avec le même CD vierge, en l'insérant gentiment dans le lecteur, ou en pressant bien le CD dans le mécanisme, etc... ben une fois il grave en 4x, une autre fois en 8x... mais une chose est sûre, je n'ai encore jamais réussi à graver en 16x...

J'ai un dossier en cours chez Apple, ils m'ont dit qu'ils me rappelleraient bientôt pour me donner des nouvelles: une équipe se penche sur le problème et il y aurait peut-être un patch ou une révision de firmware qui sortirait... mais évidemment, c'est à prendre avec des pincettes... qui n'a jamais eu à faire avec l'AppleStore... ceux qui connaissent me comprennent.

Stéphane


----------



## patrice79 (27 Janvier 2003)

j'ai rencontré ce problême et il est devenu pour mon ca épique :

1) je tel à apple pour leur confirmer que mon lecteur Sony ne grave pas à X16 et est limité à X4. Apres mpoultes essais infructueux de manipulations il decide d'enlever la machine

2) quelques jours apres avoir un aller-retour fumeux en Hollande elle revient avec un combo Toshiba qui marche à merveille 7 jours avant de rendre l'ame

3) re-coup de tel , re-coup de manip et hoppppp re-retour en hollande 

4) il me revient avec un combo SONY qui ...... ne grave qu'en X4

Et la les BOOOOOOUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLEEEESSSSZ


----------



## cham (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon, on en est où de ces graveurs qui se traînent alors ? Apple prends ça en charge un peu ?

Pareil pour moi, mon Combo Toshiba donné pour 16x avec les CD-R et ne dépasse jamais les 8x. J'essaierai bientôt de graver avec les "performances optimales" de l'économiseur d'énergie, comme suggéré qq part.

Ma garantie expire dans qq semaines. Qui pensez-vous que je doive contacter pour ce problème ? Boulanger (là où je l'ai acheté), Apple (par quel moyen, quel n° de tél.) ?

Merci


----------



## Zitoune (21 Octobre 2003)

pareil


----------



## takamaka (21 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> moi avec mon 12" 800 combo c'est 16x aussi



en version 12 ou 14", un combo Sony, je grave x 16.


----------



## MAR69 (27 Octobre 2003)

je suis content de voir que le pb réapparait aujourd'hui. Le pb existe depuis le début pour certains et aucune solution officielle n'est apportée. Certains rapportent leur machine au SAV avec plus ou moins de succès. LAMENTABLE! Du jamais vu!On à le droit d'être froid voire distant avec ses clients mais ne pas assumer ses responsabilités de constructeur, c'est une honte...
A apple expo j'ai réussi à discuter avec une personne qui me conseillait après recherche sur le sujet de zapper la PRAM... Je n'ai aps encore essayé... Quelqu'un a t-il déjà fait cette manip ?


----------



## takamaka (27 Octobre 2003)

MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> jQuelqu'un a t-il déjà fait cette manip ?



Oui mais pour d'autres raisons...


----------



## Zitoune (27 Octobre 2003)

et ?


----------



## grantbis (4 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai contacté Apple il y a un an pour ce problème et ils doivent me tenir au courant............en attendant, je grave en 4x.....
C'est énervant.....
En tout cas, je n'ai tjrs pas trouvé de solution, si quelqu'un en a une, n'hésitez pas.
(Peut-être avec Panter????)

Bonne nuit à tous

Alex
(Graveur Sony)


----------



## Zitoune (7 Novembre 2003)

MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> A apple expo j'ai réussi à discuter avec une personne qui me conseillait après recherche sur le sujet de zapper la PRAM... Je n'ai aps encore essayé... Quelqu'un a t-il déjà fait cette manip ?




Je viens d'essayer de zapper la PRam et en branchant mon iBook sur le secteur : le graveur Toshiba (SD-R2212) grave toujours en 4x


----------



## cham (23 Janvier 2004)

Pour info, j'ai porté mon iBook au sav de mon revendeur durant les derniers jours de la garantie.
Revenu en 10 jours de Hollande, mention "réparé".
Problème toujours présent (gravure à 8-9x au lieu de 16x).
Passage à Panther et Toast 6 sans résultat.
Tentative de contacter directement Apple plusieurs fois pendant les fêtes de fin d'année. Pas vraiment possible.
Reporté l'iBook chez mon revendeur (garantie expirée cette fois).
Depuis 3 semaines il est chez le revendeur qui est en discussion avec Apple pour qu'ils le reprennent. 
En plus, il semblerait (mais c'est facilement contrable/discutable je pense) que cette fois ci, la réparation soit théoriquement à ma charge.

Au fait, z'avez vu le sondage dans  Tribumac ?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2004)

C'est vraiment nul tout ca...tout ce temps de perdu pour rien et tu n'as pas encore récupéré ton portable


----------



## cham (26 Janvier 2004)

J'y retourne demain, mais c'est vrai que ça commence à me saoûler Apple et ses vices cachés. Parce qu'on parle ici finalement de garantie légale (pour vice caché ou défaut de fabrication) et non pas contractuelle (1 ou 2 ans, Boulanger, Fnac ou Apple)... 

Il y a-t-il des avocats dans la salle ?

(Jusqu'ici j'ai toujours été gentil et poli et j'espère encore un heureux dénouement de cette affaire, m'évitant de faire un scandale à tous les niveaux et par tous les moyens détournés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

PS : Pour ceux qui gravent à 4x, modifiez l'option "Prévenir le dépassement de mémoire tampon" dans Toast et réessayez, vous arriverez peut-être à 8x.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Ah oué sans MAJ de la Firmwire???


----------



## spoutnick (26 Janvier 2004)

Attendez là, j'ai pas tout compris 
vous parlez des CD-R et/ou des CD-RW ?
Dans mon cas, iBook 800 2, Toast 5.2.1, 10.3.2 et graveur Toshiba SD R-2212 c'est du x16 recommandé (maxi)pour les CD-R et x4 recommandé (en gras) mais x16 possible(en italique) pour les CD-RW
les vitesses "recommandées" garantissent-elles vraiment moins d'erreurs ?
je suis en train de faire un test de graver 400Mo de données (fichiers classiques et photos) pour voir ce que donne une x16 sur un CD-RW en format hybride avec dépassement de tampon coché. 
Voilà fini et pas d'erreur, tout a l'air en ordre mais il a fallu à peu prés 6mn alors c'est peut être pas du x16 ?.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Si je pense que ca correspond a un 16x non???


----------



## Sebang (27 Janvier 2004)

6 minutes pour 400mo, c'est plutot du 8x je pense.
Moi, sur le combo de mon iBook G4, faut que je décoche le dépassement de tampon pour pouvoir graver à 24x, sinon il grave maxi à 8x.... (les CD-R)


----------



## cham (27 Janvier 2004)

Je suis retourné chez mon revendeur ce soir et ça c'est mieux passé que je ne le craignait. L'iBook repart chez Apple. Et y retournera autant de fois que nécessaire.

Pour info, on m'a par ailleurs évoqué une update du Firmware du Combo Toshiba de la façon suivante : démontage du Combo branchement sur un PC et flashage puis remontage sur l'iBook. Une personne renseignée peut-elle me dire si les vis de mon iBook font un bruit au premier dévissage ? (pour la garantie par exemple)

Avec la case à cochée ou décochée (je ne sais plus) dans Toast ma vitesse de gravure passe de 8 à 4x et vice-versa, un peu comme Sebang. Toast indique toujours un temps de gravure à la sauce 16x (genre 4'15") mais chaque "seconde" met 2 ou 3 s (ou pire) à s'écouler. Donc ne pas se fier aux indications de Toast et chronométrer ! Perso je ne compte même pas les gravures de lead-in et lead-out et j'arrive au mieux à 8-9x et 3-4x au pire (dans iTunes, avec les mauvaises options dans Toast, etc.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel SAV incompétent ou malhonnête ! Faut vraiment en vouloir du Mac...


----------



## cham (11 Février 2004)

Pfff, pas d'iBook depuis le 6 janvier et depuis le 27 il est chez Apple qui vient de se faire relancer par mon revendeur. Me souviens même plus comment c'est un iBook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Apple on se magne un peu derrière svp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Au passage j'écris ce message depuis un Packard Bell blanc (une tour) qui est le seul pc qui approche les Macs niveau design ; les accesoires font un peu cheap mais la tour est bellote, en plus c'est silencieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## cham (21 Février 2004)

J'ai récupéré mon iBook hier soir.

Lol, pour ceux que ça intéresse, Apple affirme que ce problème de graveur escargot n'est pas "connu" de leurs services. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M'enfin, ils ont donc repris cet iBook et *changé le Combo* (oui oui), tout testé, tout Ok. Juste une "Mise à jour de logiciel à faire"... Alors Panther, Toast, Software Update, un firmware ?

Enfin bref, tout ça c'est rigolo pcq depuis hier soir, il ne démarre plus du tout. Alors les màj... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les rares fois où j'arrive sur le bureau, ça plante au bout d'une minute. Très difficile de booter sur CD. Apple Hardware Test plante sur le test du stockage (DD je crois). En plus j'ai l'impression que suivant que j'appuie ici ou là ou que je le penche comme ci ou comme ça, la progression repart ou s'arrête. Ca pue le faux contact quoi. Alors, ordi secoué durant le transport ou chirurgien qui a oublié de recoudre une veine ?

Bref, il va repartir rapidos, une dernière fois avant que je ne pète complètement les plombs et devienne réellement mauvais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je pense que ce (dernier j'espère) problème est anecdotique. Le truc intéressant, c'est qu'Apple daigne changer le Combo, au deuxième envoi. Avis aux amateurs.


----------



## cham (14 Mars 2004)

Bon, apparemment ça n'intéresse que moi mais allons-y qd même. Juste après le post précédent, je l'ai reporté au SAV. Je l'ai récupéré hier. Le disque dur a été changé et on a même réparé ou échangé mon adaptateur secteur (il avait une patte une "branlante"). Le DD était donc manifestement la cause du problème précédent : bien ça, 13 mois de durée de vie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, je viens de faire un test de gravure dans toast 6 avec prévention du dépassement de la mémoire tampon... et ben ça grave pile poil à 8x. Je réessaierai sans cette option mais j'y crois pas trop.

Alors je fais quoi ? J'éclate de rire, je pleure, je le balance par la fenêtre ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2004)

Ouah les boules... je sais pas quoi te dire en fait. Ton ibook n'a alors jamais gravé en X 16 ? Pourquoi ne pas avoir changer le mac dès le départ ?

Ces machines qui lâchent 1 mois après la garantie, c'est scandaleux, anti écologique, mensonger et tout ce que tu veux.

Comme le suggère une asso de conso, il faudrait que les étiquettes stipulent la durée de vie supposée des machines car on se fout vraiment de notre gueule quand même. Pour un produit cheap je veux bien, mais pas un mac !


----------



## Sebang (14 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pour un produit cheap je veux bien, mais pas un mac !



Et pour un Mac cheap ? Parce qu'après tout, l'iBook en est un !


----------



## cham (17 Mars 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Et pour un Mac cheap ? Parce qu'après tout, l'iBook en est un !



A 1790  tout de même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a qd même qq problèmes dans cette histoire (en dehors du fait que je deviens fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : 
- caractéristiques annoncées non tenues (pub mensongère ou vice caché au choix) ;
- immobilisation de la machine 3 mois sur 15 (20% du temps quand même) ;
- problème non résolu ;
- aucune explication réelle.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mars 2004)

Pas clair du tout cette affaire


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

on ne dira pas que depuis 2 semaines apple commence a remplacer certain combo en panne par des 24 X ....


----------



## nicolas51 (18 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> - caractéristiques annoncées non tenues (pub mensongère ou vice caché au choix) ;
> - problème non résolu ;
> - aucune explication réelle.



les vitesses x8 x16 c'est pas en vitesse de pointe sur une petite partie des CD avec une vitesse plus faible (jusqu"à deux fois plus faible) ailleurs ? 
Je n'ai jamais controlé les vitesses pour graver sur Mac mais c'est vrai que c'est lent, surtout les minis lecteurs genre combo. Enfin, c'est plus la qualité de gravure qui compte pour moi car je grave en fait peu.

Cet ibook blanc est décidément peu fiable. J'ai acheté un modèle FNAC 700 Mhz avec 40 Go de disque dur :
  premier modèle : batterie collée de travers : échangé
  deuxième modèle : lecteur CD qui s'ouvre une fois sur trois au bout de 3 semaines : échangé
  troisième modèle : écran qui lache au bour de 15 mois : réparé à mes frais en un mois mais problème de mise en veille au retour. Retour chez apple qui rechange l'écran. Aujourd'hui tout est OK (sauf la batterie qui a des faiblesses) mais pour combien de temps ?

Je regrette l'ibook palourde, vraiment increvable. J'en ai un depuis plus de 4 ans : il marche toujours alors qu'il n'a jamais vu un sac adpaté, que mes enfants ont joué avec, marché dessus, il est tombé par terre... Même la batterie tient dans les 2 H. Seuls les fils du transfo sont prêts à craquer.

conclusion : pour un portable prendre l'applecare ou le changer au bout d'un an.


----------



## cham (18 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ne dira pas que depuis 2 semaines apple commence a remplacer certain combo en panne par des 24 X ....



Merci pour l'info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de terminer un petit courrier pour Apple. Je me demande à quelle adresse je vais pouvoir l'envoyer, mais ça partira ce week-end.


----------



## cham (21 Avril 2004)

Bonsoir à tous, j'avais un peu décroché par dépit mais je relance un peu le sujet.

Pour résumer mon cas :
- iBook 800 Combo 16x acheté le 29/11/2002 chez Boulanger. Ne grave pas à plus de 8x.
- 24/11/2003 au 06/12/2003 : 1er envoi SAV ; "Remise en état" ; le problème persiste.
- Tentatives de joindre qq'1 au SAV Apple, impossible.
- 27/01/2004 au 20/02/04 : 2e envoi SAV ; "Echange combo" ; démarrage très difficile façon mauvais contact.
- 21/02/04 au 13/03/04 : 3e envoi SAV ; "Remise en état" ; grave toujours à 8x et au bout de 2 semaines, la panne se manifeste à nouveau.
- depuis le 27/03/04 : 4e retour SAV.
- J'ai envoyé un courier à Apple daté du 27/03/04 expliquant le problème et demandant ce qu'ils pensaient faire (sans aggressivité, je vous jure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Réponse par retour du courier : "transmis au bon service". Depuis plus de nouvelle.

La suite dans ce sujet de "Réagissez".


----------



## cham (25 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> - depuis le 27/03/04 : 4e retour SAV.


Allez, je m'auto réponds encore une fois pour compléter :

- du 27/03 au 24/04/04 (4 semaines exactement !!!) : 4e envoi SAV ; iBook démarre mais grave en... 4x.

Mesdames et Messieurs, nous traversons actuellement la 4e dimension. Veuillez attacher votre ceinture. Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the twilight zone. Please fasten your belt.


----------



## cham (25 Avril 2004)

Et vas-y ! Maintenant l'écran est stré de lignes noires et je vois tout en triple (pas picolé en plus). 

C'est quoi ça déjà ? La carte mère, la carte graphique... ? 

PS : pour le post juste avant, j'ai oublié de dire qu'ils ont (encore) changé le Combo. LoL, c'est vraiment des blaireaux chez Apple.


----------



## Sebang (26 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Réponse par retour du courier : "transmis au bon service"



Mega L 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 L






Moi le combo de mon iBook G4 ne grave pas à 24x mais en 16x après quelques minutes de gravure (il démarre en 4x puis accélère d'un coup. Moi aussi j'ai droit à porter plainte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## cham (26 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Réponse par retour du courier : "transmis au bon service".



Enfin, c'est tourné d'une façon plus élégante dans la lettre que j'ai reçue. 

Donc 5 mois d'allers-retours SAV pour diviser la vitesse du Combo par 2 et maintenant c'est la carte mère qui déconne... M'en fous, j'ai rdv demain à UFC. Apple est indéfendable sur ce coup. Je vais les plier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est rigolo, je croyais être le dernier à lire ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rajoute qu'entre 16 et 24x on perd moins de temps qu'entre 8 et 16x. Je m'en serais accomodé d'ailleurs.


----------



## Sebang (26 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo, je croyais être le dernier à lire ce sujet


Non non, je lis avec passion ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tes aventures et te soutiens moralement par le biais de ce forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute qu'entre 16 et 24x on perd moins de temps qu'entre 8 et 16x. Je m'en serais accomodé d'ailleurs.


Oui, je m'y suis accomodé d'ailleurs, je préfère graver à 16x après quelques minutes d'attente et garder mon iBook chez moi ! C'est ma seule machine (y'a bien l'iBook mandarine, mais bon, il est à la copine donc pas touche !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, c'est dommage de payer pour un 24x et d'avoir un "à peu près 16x". Le cas est bien sûr encore plus applicable dans ton cas.


----------

